# Heart worm medication



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all,

As mentioned in my previous post, I took Kensie to a new vet this week. She's normally prescribed trifexis, which prevents heartworms as well as treats fleas, and kills flea eggs too (probably does more but I'm not looking at the box). The new vet would not prescribe Kensie to trifexis, I'm not sure why they refused, the tech told me they dot prescribe it to new patients; I even brought kensies vet records dating back to 2008 showing them she's been on it for this long, and they still said no. Anyways, they said I could be prescribed tri-heart plus, and after 2 negative heartworm test results I could get back on trifexis. 

Since now Kensie is left without any flea control medication, i was wondering what y'all would suggest. I mean I live in an apartment in northeast TX, so I'm not really in a wooded area.. And Kensie is only allowed outside to use restroom. We've had fleas in the past from our old dog, and its not fun, and I don't want to relive that.

So basically my question is, does anyone know of a good flea control/prevention medication? 

Also, is it bad to switch her medication like this? I bought a 6 month supply of tri-heart, is it a good medication for heartworms?

Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Tri-heart is fine for heart worm prevention. It's a "basic" type, but it serves its purpose! 😊

For fleas, you could give comfortis. It's the same as trifexis, just without the heart worm prevention. You can give it monthly with the tri-heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is on Comfortis for fleas. Fleas seem bad here in East Texas this year so I asked the vet to put Jaxx on something. We didn't have any problems last year with fleas even though Jaxx wasn't on anything for them. The first time I saw a flea this year though off to the vet Jaxx went


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Tri-heart is just fine. That is what our old vet prescribed. It's like a cheaper form of Heartgard that is a pill instead of a chew. For fleas and ticks I would recommend K9 Advantix or Frontline Plus. I think Bio Spot is ok too.


----------



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions!! That helps a lot, thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

